# Uferecholot für Bastler



## AngelAndy20 (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir ein Smartcast zu holen, aber das ist Spielzeug.
Da ich Modellbauer bin kam mir eine andere Idee. Man nehme ein großes Modellboot inkl. Bleiakku, befestige daran den Geber und verlängere das Kabel auf ca. 30-40m (mit durchbohrten Korken alle 50cm damit das Boot nicht zum U-Boot wird).
Jetzt habe ich eigentlich nur noch 2 Fragen:
1. (Entscheidend): Kann man ohne die Elektronik zu schocken die Kabel zwischen Bildschirm und Geber verlängern? Hierzu müßte das Display exakt mit Akkuspannung arbeiten, sonst bekommt der Regler aufgrund der Kabelänge nen Abdreher. Ich meine mal gesehen zu haben, dass das ein 5-Strang Kabel ist, 2 für Strom und 3 für Impulse Bildschirm.
2. Was benötigt so ein Echo an Strom? Ist das ein 6 oder 12V Akku? Wieviel Ah habt ihr und wie lange kommt ihr damit hin?

Wenn ich besonders erstens beantwortet habe halte ich euch über Bau und Test auf dem laufenden #h. Testobjekt wird vermutlich ein Cuda 168, oder gibts mittlerweile was besseres portables um 120 Euro?

Gruß Andy


----------



## McRip (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*



AngelAndy20 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege mir ein Smartcast zu holen, aber das ist Spielzeug.
> Da ich Modellbauer bin kam mir eine andere Idee. Man nehme ein großes Modellboot inkl. Bleiakku, befestige daran den Geber und verlängere das Kabel auf ca. 30-40m (mit durchbohrten Korken alle 50cm damit das Boot nicht zum U-Boot wird).
> Jetzt habe ich eigentlich nur noch 2 Fragen:
> ...



zu 1.:
nein, das geht meines Wissens nicht, ABER du kannst teilweise fertige Verlängerungskabel kaufen. Trotzdem würde ich diesen Weg nicht gehen... 

Kenne folgenden Ansatz:
Echo mit Display aufs funkgesteuerte Boot, dass ganze wird von einer Kamera gefilmt und per Funk an Land/Boot übertragen... #h


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort, hatte schon befürchtet, dass die Anzeige des Echos unter dem langen Kabel leidet.

Die Variante mit der Kamera bedeutet ein Funkkamera-Set mit kleinem Bildschirm, gibts als 7 Zoll Bildschirm mit Farbkamera und 100m Reichweite bei ebay für 65 Euro. Allerdings benötige ich dann auch noch ein Riesenboot um alles rauszufahren, was meinem Wunsch nach was transportablen leider nicht mehr gerecht wird.

Habe mich in Ami-Foren schlau gelesen, die Smartcasts haben ohne Änderung wirklich nur 25-30m Reichweite. Der Empfänger am Echolot (nicht die Uhr, das richtige Echolot) hat allerdings im Originalzustand nur eine 2cm Antenne. Der "Range Booster" (=Reichweitenerhöher) für 20€ ist eine Antenne, die drangeschraubt wird! (Preis ist ne Frechheit).
Damit hat man dann ca. 75m Reichweite. Als Antenne kann man natürlich auch ein Stück Kabel anlöten, kostet dann 2 Cent, wenn überhaupt...
Die Antenne im Geber soll auch noch aufgewickelt sein, wenn man diese auseinandertüddelt und als Antenne nach oben abspannt kommt man auf über 100m Reichweite. Das reicht mir dann (bei bis zu 34m Tiefenanzeige).

Jetzt muss ich mal einen Vergleich der ganzen verschiedenen Typen machen, die mit Uhr lasse ich außen vor, das Display der Uhr ist zu klein.
Das Echolot dagegen ist wohl recht gut.
Will auf jedenfall das große Display, Fischsicheln (Fischsymbole ist mist), nach Möglichkeit keinen 90°Streubereich (Leistung und Genauigkeit nich so prickelnd), und um oder unter 100 Euro.
Mal sehen, ich stelle den Vergleich dann hier ein.

Gruß Andy


----------



## gufipanscher (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Sollte es nicht möglich sein, das komplette Echo (Geber und Empfängertechnik) auf dem Boot zu verstauen und die Übertragung zum Monitor dann per Funk zu machen? Also nur die paar Litze der Bildschirmanteuerung per Funk zu übertragen.
So solltest du nicht Gefahr laufen, dass du den Widerstand der Leitung veränderst.


----------



## Hendreich (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mit Schlageter telefoniert, weil ich bei meinem neuen Humminbyrd auch das Kabel vom Geber durchtrennen wollte. Er hat mir dringend davon abgeraten. Erstens ist die Garantie weg, und zweitens würde man einen beträchtlichen Qualitätsverlust der übertragenen Daten herbeiführen. Die Kabel sind jedes für sich abgeschirmt, und müssen exakt wieder verlötet werden. Das ist mir dann doch zu gefährlich. Ich lasse erstmal die Finger davon. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Hi, also von der Echo-Verlängerungsidee bin ich ab.
Es wird also ein Smartcast, vermutlich RF15. RF15e gibt es kaum, ich weiss jedoch nicht ob das normale 15er (ohne e) auch fischsicheln kann. Ich hänge einfach mal meinen provisorischen Vergleich an.

Gruß Andy


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Aus nem anderen Board:
"Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Aus den bekannten Smartcast RF10e (wird nicht mehr hergestellt), RF20e und RF30e wurden RF15e, RF25e und RF35e. Die neuen Fischfinder haben den Vorteil, dass nun auch Bodenbeschaffenheit und Wassertemeperatur angezeigt werden kann. Zudem sind die neuen Geber nach A- und B-Kanal programierbar, im Nachtbetrieb gibt es ein blinkendes Licht, eine höhere Sendeleistung und die Batterie hat statt 400 Stunden eine Lebensdauer von 500 Stunden.

Ein Tipp von mir, kauft Euch lieber das Piranha MAX3x PT von Humminbird. Das kostet zwar um die 60 Euro mehr als das RF15e, ist aber als normales Echolot (bis 185m Tiefe) und als kabelloser Fischfinder mit dem Smartcast-Geber verwendbar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

Das 15er hat ein richtiges Display, also 168x132, das 25und35 sind die armbanduhr und die rutenversion mit den winzdisplays 60x40 oder so.

LG by Andy


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Hallo,
habe mir bei ebay.com aus den USA ein neues RF15 ersteigert, kostet mich umgerechnet inkl. Versand ohne Zoll knapp 100€.

Habe mir schon einiges gegoogelt, wie aufmachen, wie tunen etc. Ein Blick ins innere des "EI´s" zeigt das Bild im Anhang. Das öffnen gelingt durch vorsichtigen Einsatz einer kleinen Säge. Das man nachher alles wieder 100% mit Silikon abdichten muss ist wohl jedem klar.

Wichtiger ist mir jedoch, dass die optimale Antennenlänge für 433,92mhz recht genau 17cm beträgt. Wer die Kulifeder im Sender (mal abgesehen vom Material :v) und die Stummelantenne am Originalempfänger sieht kann sich denken, warum man nur 30m Reichweite hat...

Ich werde also die Kulifeder auslöten und einen Kupferlackdraht von 0,2mm vertikal nach oben aus dem gehäuse führen. Den Empfänger werde ich ebenfalls aufschrauben und die Antennenlänge messen. Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man die Reichweite durch ein Verfielfachen der optimalen Antennenlänge noch steigern kann, also 17,34, 51 usw cm.
Ich werde berichten.

LG by Andy


----------



## aixellent (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Und weil du keine Rohechos in Form der Fischsichel verwerten kannst, sondern nur Fischsymbole dargestellt bekommst, die in der Regel ja nicht unbedingt Fische sein müssen und durch Rechenoperation das Rohecho verwässern, ist das Gerät für mich keine Alternative zu einem ordentlichen Echolot. Auch die Tiefenanzeige ist stark limitiert (ich glaube das waren 30 Meter). So tief braucht man es als Releaser nicht, aber dennoch kann ich die Limitierung nicht für gut befinden. Sorry, wäre mir zuviel Hantier für den Ertrag, der dabei rauskommt. Wieviel Sendeleistung hat das Gerät?  Vom Ufer reicht das Uhrdisplay vollkommen aus, weil ich ja gerade mobil sein möchte und nicht das Kasterl irgendwo in die Natur stellen möchte bzw ständig mitschleppen muß. Die Kasterllösung ist nur für den stationären Einsatz z. B. auf einem Steg interessant. Sobald man Strecke macht, nervt das.  Allerdings hat man mit dem Uhrdisplay natürlich keine ordentliche Greyline, die offensichtlich das Kasterl liefert. Man kann mit der Dir vorschwebenden Lösung dann halt nach der Struktur angeln und die Tiefe bestimmen. Aber in Situationen, wo Du Dich an dem Futterfisch orientieren möchtest, kannst Du Dir der angezeigten Echos nicht sicher sein. Jetzt, wo vermehrt die Farbecholote den Markt bevölkern, werden die Graustufenecholote doch immer günstiger.  Du solltest das bitte nicht als Angriff verstehen. Da ich mich der Echolotproblematik zur Zeit stark einarbeite, ein Erfahrungshorizont mehrerer Echolote doch jetzt da ist (Smartcasts, Eagel Cuda 128, 168, Lowrance X125 und 510C) würde ich mit den Smartcasts nie eine Bootslösung suchen. Aber vielleicht habe ich Dich auch einfach falsch verstanden und Du suchst die ultimative Uferlösung. Sollte letzteres zutreffen, würde es mir die Mobilität zu sehr einschränken. Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir viele dicke Fische damit.

Greetz
Aix


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Hi Aix,
das RF 15 stellt Sicheln dar...!#h

Und ich suche hauptsächlich eine Uferlösung, die ich mit den richtigen Echoloten aufgrund des Kabels, das ich nicht verlängern darf, nicht haben kann. Wenn ich dann mal mit Boot schleppe, soll mir das Smartcast nur sagen, wenn ich über eine Stelle fahre, wo es zu flach für meine Köder ist, damit ich Richtung seemitte fahren kann und mir Hänger erspare.

Gruß by Andy


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Hallo,

gestern mußte ich bei der Post noch 23 Euro Zoll latzen, lustige Sache, aber hauptsache ich hab ihn.
Erstmal in ner Zisterne ausprobiert, funzt.
Dann mal alles eingestellt, keine Fish-ID sondern Roh-Echos, Meter und Grad Celsius statt Fuss und Fahrenheit.
Test morgen (noch ohne Reichweitenmodding).

LG by Andy


----------



## Fishmaster (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Hi
Das Eagle Cuda gibt es aber schon fertig umgebaut als Funkecholot.
Im Moment ist auch eins bei ebay drinne...
Reichweite bis 1 Kilometer! 

MFG


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Hallo,
habe es heute mal getestet, echt n süßes Ding, Reichweite ca. 25m . Weiss jetzt auch warum, hab den empfänger mal aufgemacht und siehe da, die "Antenne" im Echolot ist auch so ne Kulifeder... Werd gleich mal ne richtige einlöten.
Dann schau mer weiter. Die Anzeige hat im flachen bis 1,5m allerdings ein Problem, da springt er schonmal zwischen 20m und 1m... Ansonsten jut, ich konnte sogar eine versunkenes Kraut im Badesee reproduzierbar orten, wo wir wissen das welches ist. Sensibilität höhergestellt und siehe da, es wird mehr und stärker angezeigt.

@ Fishmaster: Welche Auktion? ich kann nix finden?

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Fishmaster (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*



AngelAndy20 schrieb:


> @ Fishmaster: Welche Auktion? ich kann nix finden?



Hab mal eben geschaut. Noch ist es drinne.Auktion läuft morgen aus.
Schau mal unter Futterboot,da findest du es.

MFG...


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Das Funk-Eagle Cuda 168 war mit gut 600 Euro gebraucht ja ein echtes Schnäppchen...|uhoh:
War heute mit verlängerter Antenne (125cm) am Echo testen, Geber wie original. Reichweite trotzdem nur 40m, die Antenne matcht nicht mit der Frequenz, ich hab noch mehr...

Ansonsten: Unter 2m Tiefe geht nicht viel, da steht auch noch 1,70m wenn nur noch 30cm Wasser unterm Geber sind. Weiterhin darf ich mit meinem Modellboot nicht Vollgas fahren wenn ich weiter weg bin - vermutlich säuft die Antenne zuweit ab, änder ich ja noch. Eine aprupte Änderung der Tiefe wird erst mit 1-2 Sekunden Verzögerung angezeigt, vermutlich da der Geber beim schleppen eher nach schräg hinten denn nach unten strahlt. Werde da nochwas basteln damit er gerade im Wasser bleibt.

LG by Andy


----------



## lucky019 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Hallo erstmal, :vik: bin noch recht neu hier.
Ich möchte mir auch ein " Uferecholot " zulegen. Kann mich aber nicht für das Humminbird Rf15e entscheiden. Schon soviel negatives gelesen. Und das basteln finde ich nicht so gut, wegen Undichte und Garantie. Möchte lieber ein Cuda 168 Funkecholot. Kann mir Einer von Euch eine Adresse sagen wo ich so ein Ding bekommen kann ? Aber bitte nicht Ebay, war nur Eins drin und ist weg. Schlageter ratet davon ab, wegen der Frequenz.....
Erstmal vielen Dank. Und dann sehen wir weiter.
Gruß Lucky019


----------



## Fishmaster (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Hi

Hier gibt,s die Cuda,s als Funkvariante.

http://www.fish-master.de/Echolot-GPS.html

MFG


----------



## deinosuchus (10. August 2008)

*AW: Uferecholot für Bastler*

Hi!

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich bei dem Cuda 168 genau mit dem Funk? Serienmäßig ist das ja nicht dafür vorgesehen. Wird da einfach an statt des Kabels ein Sender / Empfänger genommen?

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------

